# Cantabria



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

My OH, Z, is getting quite homesick for the North and we´ve been talking about moving up to Cantabria for a few months now. She misses her family and at around 900Km each way, it can be a real chew, what with little ´un, 2 dogs n cat. 

I´m pretty ambivalent about it, as I´m happy to explore new places etc. My work is predominately remote anyhoo, so it is not as critical for me. Being closer to Santander/Bilbao would actually be quite handy for popping back to blighty. Being 900Km closer (each way) would save considerably on petrol etc, so reduces outgoings when I/we travel to UK.

Z´s from Torrelavega, but we wouldn´t necessarily need to be based there, although it would make sense initially.

Anyone here live up in Cantabria? How do you find it? Any thoughts on places to explore around the Torrelevega/Santander area? Perhaps, even slightly further afield?

No idea if we´re actually going to do this, but it makes me sad to see her so blue at times, so sticking me Project Manager hat on and fleshing out "Operation Offski to Northski".

Appreciate any feedback chaps/chapesses!

Y x


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

I've been here for three years now and unless we decide to move abroad, I'm staying! I love it. In fact, you couldn't drag me south of the _picos de europa_ if you tried.

Have you _been_ to Torrelavega? I mean, sure, the downtown is pretty but I'm not sure I'd want to be there with the factory. One of the great things about Cantabria is that since it's so small, everything is pretty much within an hour of Santander - unless you go hide in the mountains, of course. 

What are you looking for? City? Country? Middle of nowhere? Mountain? Beach? We've got it all. 

Oh, one important question: how do you feel about rain?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

I´m Scottish and well used to rain! Spent 10 years in NE England - rain is a constant 

Torrelevega is/might be initial our "base camp" as that´s where her family live. Ideally, we´d find a village around 30mins-1hr from TV. But it makes sense to have the support network initially. I know it´s not the prettiest of places, but hey.

I can´t wait to get stuck into the Picos Europa. I´ve passed it, but never stomped about it


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Yossa said:


> I´m Scottish and well used to rain! Spent 10 years in NE England - rain is a constant
> 
> Torrelevega is/might be initial our "base camp" as that´s where her family live. Ideally, we´d find a village around 30mins-1hr from TV. But it makes sense to have the support network initially. I know it´s not the prettiest of places, but hey.
> 
> I can´t wait to get stuck into the Picos Europa. I´ve passed it, but never stomped about it


Since you're used to the rain, you're all set! It's gorgeous here today, and looks as if it'll be sunny and in the high 20s all week. The rain tends to come in during the winter. It wasn't so bad last year.

There's plenty of great choices within an hour of TV. If you want beach, check out the Suances-Liencres area to be close to your lady's family. If you want country, head just a bit out of town. I love the Renedo de Pielagos area or Cabezon de la Sal and the Valle del Saja. 

How old is the little one? If you want bilingual education (English, French, or German) I can do some research. 

Truth be told, you can't really go all that wrong in Cantabria.


----------

